# 3 weeks on the east coast



## Canuck (Nov 23, 2009)

I am in the very early stages of planning a summer trip to MA........If you had 3 weeks and wanted to see MA what would you see and why (with Husband, 2 boys aged 9 & 12)?  I know I want to include Nantucket, but that would only be for 1 week.  What to do with the other 2 weeks? 
Thanks!


----------



## theo (Nov 24, 2009)

*A few thoughts...*



Canuck said:


> I am in the very early stages of planning a summer trip to MA........If you had 3 weeks and wanted to see MA what would you see and why (with Husband, 2 boys aged 9 & 12)?  I know I want to include Nantucket, but that would only be for 1 week.  What to do with the other 2 weeks?
> Thanks!



Trying to view your question as a "non-native" (...hard to do, having spent most of my life to date here), I'd recommend thinking in terms of a broader geographic area than just Massachusetts alone if you actually have 3 full summer weeks to spend in this area. Massachusetts is not a particulally big state, and (imho) you do not really need three weeks to see virtually all there is to see of interest in that state.

For specific example, I'd personally also want to see as much of coastal Maine as possible; the "downeast" area (e.g., around Acadia National Park and the Schoodic Peninsula) is quite spectacular. Route 100 through rural Vermont is (to me) a real New England treat as well. Personally, I'm not a fan of New Hampshire, but there is no denying the beauty of the White Mountains (...although they are likely puny by the standards of your own home area). You might even consider allocating some time to visit Nova Scotia, with some truly beautiful areas, much less population and congestion than in the northeatern U.S. --- and some of the nicest people to be found on planet Earth. Maybe even visit nearby Prince Edward Island as well.

The above all said, however, finding 3 consecutive, afforable summer weeks in any of the above-mentioned prime summer vacation areas will certainly prove to be much easier said than done --- particularly if you are relying on acquiring timeshare "exchanges" for your stays (your are highly unlikely to succeed in this quest). If you will instead be renting your lodging, have your bank account well stocked beforehand. Despite the weak economy, the highly populated northeastern U.S. has no perceptibly fewer people seeking driving distance summer vacations or "staycations" these days. It seems that there are relatively few true "bargains" to be found in "prime time".

I hope some of the above helps, or is at least of conversational interest. 
If not, your full payment for this input will be cheerfully refunded...


----------



## bigrick (Nov 24, 2009)

We spent 2 weeks in Boston and did not run out of things to do.  For you I'd recommend 2 or 3 days in Boston-Cambridge area.


----------



## yumdrey (Nov 24, 2009)

You also can visit Cape Cod area and also Acardia national park (in Maine) and do whale watch.


----------



## Jbart74 (Nov 24, 2009)

You could take 4 or 5 days and come out my way toward Western Mass and the mountains.  Northampton is a great place to visit for a couple of days to do some fun shopping and people-watching.  Your kids will enjoy a day at Six Flags New England in the Springfield area... also a great water park there included in the price of admission.  You will find the Yankee Candle Company in the Deerfield area, which can provide at least a half day of shopping as well as activities for the kids and a fine dining restaurant all in one place.  The Dr. Seuss museum, as well as a few others in Springfield can take a whole day to explore and enjoy.  All of these things are within 30 miles of Northampton.

I would also recommend a trip down to Mystic Seaport in coastal CT if you can fit it in.  Along the way you can visit New London and Groton for some really cool maritime and Navy museums, ships, etc if any of your brood are into that sort of thing.

Wherever you end up, I hope you guys enjoy my state as much as I do!

John B


----------



## tonyg (Nov 24, 2009)

And far western MA has Tanglewood, the Norman Rockwell museum and other places to see and I can't believe the Springfield guy didn't mention the Basketball Hall of Fame there.


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Nov 24, 2009)

Here are some suggestions:

If you go to Acadian National Park/Bar Harbor, Maine, you will pass by the LL Bean main store in Freeport, Me.; stop & buy, help the recovery. http://www.llbean.com/?nav=dp-bc

While you are close to New Hampshire, visit Mt Washington; either take the auto road to the top or ride the cog railroad to the top.
http://www.thecog.com/
http://www.mountwashingtonautoroad.com/Page-22.html
Near the cog railroad, a part of history took place when in July 1944, the Bretton Woods Agreements were signrd at the Mount Washington Hotel in Bretton Woods, New Hampshire. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bretton_Woods_system

Closer to Boston, visit Battle Ship Cove in Fall River, MA. http://www.battleshipcove.org/

And if you visit BSC in Fall River, you could also visit Newport RI and the mansions there (about 20 miles from FR). http://www.gonewport.com/ If visiting mansions is not your thing, how about a visit to St. Mary’s Roman Catholic Church (built 1852), 70 Church St, church where Jacqueline Lee Bouvier and John F. Kennedy were married or Touro Synagogue. (1763) 85 Touro St, the oldest Synagogue in America

Also close to Boston is the Plimoth Plantation and nearby Plymouth Rock. http://www.plimoth.org/
http://www.pilgrimhall.org/Rock.htm

If you enjoy gambling, stop at the Foxwood Casino http://www.foxwoods.com/ or the Mohegan Suns Casino. http://www.mohegansun.com/gateway/index.html . Both are located in Eastern Connecticut about a 2-hour drive from Newport, RI.

North of Boston, you could vist Salem MA; site of the infamous witch trials. http://www.salemweb.com/



SBtS


----------



## Canuck (Nov 25, 2009)

You guys are wonderful! Thanks for all the great ideas!


----------



## sfwilshire (Nov 27, 2009)

Our version of this trip was a week on Nantucket (Tristram's Landing), a week near Bar Harbor (Harbor Ridge) and a week in Boston (Marriott Custom House). Great trip!

Last year we spent a week in Western Mass and then on to Nantucket. The first week was very relaxing and we saw some different things.

Next year we're doing a week at White Point in Canada and then on to Nantucket. May still try to add a Boston week or something on. I never get tired of Boston, but DH doesn't really care for it.

Sheila


----------



## goofygirl17 (Nov 27, 2009)

If you're interested in the casinos or Mystic Seaport they are only a 40-45 minute ride from Westbrook CT.  Water's Edge is a resort in Westbrook.  It is also close to the Westbrook and Clinton Ct outlet centers.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Nov 27, 2009)

All different but worth visiting

Cape Cod including Plymouth 
Boston
Berkshires-Western Ma

From the above you can do a daytrip to see the mansions.

Newport RI

Could spend a week in Maine alone.
Maine Seacoast-Ogunquit, Newburyport up to Freeport Camden then Bar Harbor.


----------

